# [REVIEW] Bequiet! Pure Wings II | 140mm



## R4Z0R1911 (9. Mai 2014)

Günstig und trotzdem gut?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








*Einleitung:*

Hallo Liebe User, dies ist mein erstes Review zu einem Lüfter. Eigentlich mein erstes Review überhaupt .
Ich war auf der Suche nach neue Lüfter für mein System.
Allerdings wollte ich dieses mal nicht so viel ausgeben. 
Da ich sehr gute Erfahrung mit der Silent Wings Serie gemacht hatte, wollte ich auch mal die günstige „Essential“  variante Testen.
Mein Blick fiel auf die „Pure Wings“ Serie. Also Bestellte ich mir zwei Pure Wings in der größe 140mm. Die Pure Wings gibt es schon ab 10€ zu Kaufen.


*Verpackung & Zubehör:*

Der Lüfter kommt in einem Schwarzen Karton, nichts auffälliges oder besonderes.
Auf der Vorderseite sieht man eine Abbildung des Lüfters.
Auf der Rückseite sind einige Leistungsmerkmale in verschiedenen Sprachen verzeichnet.

Bei dem Kampfpreis von 10 Euro sollte man beim Zubehör nicht zu viel erwarten.
Neben dem Lüfter findet sich im Karton noch eine kleine Tüte mit vier Schrauben.
Schön wäre es gewesen hätte Bequiet noch  „Vibrationskiller“ beigelegt.
Diese gibt es aber schon ab 1,50€ zu Kaufen, und könnten dazu Bestellt werden (z.B. bei Mindfactory, CaseKing, Alternate etc.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Technische Details:*

Geschwindigkeit...................: *1000 RPM*
Lautstärke..........................: *18,8 db*
Fördervolumen bei 100%.......: *61.2 / 104*
Lager................................: *Rifle*
Lebenserwartung................: *80.000 Stunden bei 25°c*
Garantie............................: *3 Jahre*



*Optik:*

Sehr auffällig bei den Pure Wings sind die Lüfter Blätter, diese sind wie bei den meisten Lüftern von Bequiet geriffelt. Das sorgt unter anderem für einen guten Airflow und somit für weniger Geräusche. Außerdem sieht es ziemlich gut aus.

Bei den Lüfter haben wir 9 Blätter, dass hat den Vorteil das der Lüfter bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit mehr Luft transportieren kann als ein Lüfter mit nur 7 oder 8 Blätter.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Betrieb:*

Ich war sehr erstaunt darüber, dass die Lüfter schon bei einer sehr niedrigen Spannung anfangen, ihre Arbeit zu verrichten. Die Niedrigste Geschwindigkeit beträgt bei mir 390 – 420 RPM.
Angeschlossen sind die Lüfter an einer  Scythe Kaze Server 5,25 (BK)  Lüftersteuerung.
Bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 360 – 620 RPM nimmt man den Lüfter aus dem Gehäuse heraus kaum bis gar nicht wahr. Lediglich ab 700 – 1020 RPM vernimmt man ein  Leises Rauschen.
Dies ist absolut erträglich und noch zufriedenstellend.


*Fazit:*

Ich war sehr überrascht wie Leise diese Lüfter sind. Bei dem Preis hätte ich niemals damit gerechnet das  die Pure Wings wirklich so Leise sind.
Wer also nicht viel Geld ausgeben möchte und trotzdem auf Lautstärke verzichten will, dem empfehle ich mit gutem Gewissen die Pure Wings 2! Preis/Leistung stimmt bei diesem Produkt einfach. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Positiv:*

+ Sehr Günstig
+ Bis 600 RPM kaum zu hören
+ Gute Verarbeitung
+ Läuft schon bei sehr niedriger Spannung an
+ Keine Vibration spürbar



*Negativ:*

- Ab 700 RPM wird er etwas Laut



--------------------------------------------------------------------------



~ Das war mein erstes Review ~
Seid nicht so hart mit der Kritik 













			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Mai 2014)

Fürs erste mal wars doch gar nicht so schlecht  Einzig ein paar Diagramme zu Temperaturwerten im Gehäuse im Vergleich mit anderen Lüftern wären an dieser Stelle noch interessant gewesen.

Ein paar Fragen hätte ich noch:
1. Benötigt man diese Vibrationskiller oder ist der Lüfter auch so schon relativ leise? Meine BQT-Lüfter laufen vergleichsweise unrund, was aber nicht weiter schlimm ist, da meine entkoppelt sind.
2. Wie stabil ist der Rahmen vom Lüfter? Rein von den Produktbildern macht das ja einen wenig vertrauenserweckenden Eindruck ^^


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (10. Mai 2014)

Danke.  Merke ich mir für das nächste mal.

Nein, zwingend notwendig sind die Vibrationskiller nicht. Ich habe alle Lüfter (Bis auf zwei) verschraubt. Von Vibrationen merke ich nichts. 

Ich finde den Rahmen Stabil, die Verarbeitung ist auch in Ordnung.


----------



## SaPass (10. Mai 2014)

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass der Lüfteranschluss nur 3 Pins hat und somit nur über die Spannung geregelt wird? Wie sieht es mit der Lautstärke und Drehzahl bei 5/7/12 V aus?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (11. Mai 2014)

Ja, die Lüfter haben nur 3-Pin. Wie das bei 5/7/12V aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, da ich die an meiner Lüfter Steuerung Betreibe.
@12V Drehen die mit 1020 RPM, bei 5V wahrscheinlich mit 350-400 RPM und 7V mit geschätzten 650-700 RPM...


----------



## SaPass (11. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Antwort. Dann habe ich vermutlich meinen nächste Gehäuselüfter gefunden.


----------



## micsterni14 (11. Mai 2014)

Was wird ab 700rpm hörbar? Das Luftrauschen oder der Motor/Lager usw?

MfG


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (12. Mai 2014)

Zum Großteil das luftrauschen und eher weniger den Motor / das Lager.


----------

